

Ask HN: Do you use continuous deployment for your web app? How (or why not)? - jayp

If you are working on multiple concurrent web apps, please answer this question based on your &quot;most complex&quot; project. A definition of &quot;most complex&quot; project could simply be the project with the highest number of collaborators.<p>Does your team use continuous deployment, i.e., deploy code-base automatically to production some time after a developer pushes a change?<p>If not, what is stopping your team from adopting continuous deployment?<p>If yes, how did your team first make the transition? How does your team deal with buggy deployments? First is - how (and when) does your team notice the the bug (or issue)?  Second is - how does your team resolve the bug? Feel free to provide a link to your web app to help readers get context for your answers.<p>I ask this question to HN as I feel it would be good to see an HN discussion on the best practices for continuous deployment. Please feel free to share relevant resources (blogs, articles, etc.) that you think provide good coverage on this topic.
======
jayp
One specific question is how does one resolve an issue?

One option is to automatically revert back to a commit when an issue is
discovered until a fix can be applied. Does anyone use this? If so, what is
your team's SCM (i.e., git) workflow?

